# Aristo-Craft Track Thread



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one peace of Aristo Brass I got for a test track and the screw will not go in the whole, I want to re-tap it, does anyone know what size tap I use? Also does anyone know what size the Allen driver the new Track uses?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a standard 2mm thread. Aristo sells a tap and drill set. So does ACE hardware. 

Some run a 2-56 tap through the hole and put in a 2-56 screw. 

I've seen a couple pieces of track with the hole too high. You have to munge the joiner a little to get the screw in. 

It's handy to have some rail clamps on hand for those spots, or where you have to stand on your head and look through the wrong part of your glasses to get that accursed little screw in. Saves a lot of colorful language. I'm not rich enough to put rail clamps on *all* the joints.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not use steel screws as these will rust and break off.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You will notice if you take the track connector of the rail that one end of the aristo connector is sloted and the other is fixed. 

When I did was to cut a small length of rail 3 to 4 inches. I attached it to a piece of track corectly. I then removed the fixed screw. I then removed the short piece of track with the jointer in the right place You can then use it as a jig to get the hole in the right place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You could also buy some inexpensive rail clamps, Aristo has some, and there are ones that were sold by San Val that were inexpensive. Easier than tapping a hole, and better conducting, the Aristo ones are pretty poor, all the conduction actually takes place through the head of the screw against the joiner, and there's precious little metal contact on the slotted hole. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

The tiny screwdriver that comes with the Aristo track just doesn't work well in my hands. I never look forward to screwing the track together, but it works well when it's done. Like Torby, I can't afford rail clamps for every connection, but I do use them for track power. 

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The blessed peace of Aristo Brass /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------

